# 1997 200SX SE-R - Finally got a front lip!



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

like i said before on the sr20 forum... so fresh n so clean gotta love that $teallin front lip and that armrest!!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i see you have the NX cubby hole to (on 2nd look is it a max one?) .... very nice :thumbup: 

im getting that lip too , did you get it from stillen direct?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

have to agree. Its neat and clean!


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks guys! I'm not sure what car the little box came from. I bought it off eBay for $1 several months ago. It took some cutting to get it to fit since the door flips down and retracts under the compartment instead of just flipping straight out.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looking great aphex4000 !


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Wow, nice and simple. I hear it screaming for BOOST!


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

where did you acquire the center console for your car? Please inform me!


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

clean looking B14, love the new lip!


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

yea where did you get your arm rest from ???? Also the compartment under the radio/cd unit?!?!? is that stock on se-r's?

NICE CAR ANYWAY


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Nice! 

I see you have the Kenwood MP919 too


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

does anyone know if that stillen front lip will fit on b14 sentras?

no one replied to OMEGAex's question, "did u get it from stillen direct?" (the front lip, that is). i would like to know, also.

you car looks really nice,man. smooth. (now you make me want to vacuum all those crumbs off my seats, dammit. = ) ).


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

how much did it run you.....?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

99Stealthy said:


> *does anyone know if that stillen front lip will fit on b14 sentras?
> 
> no one replied to OMEGAex's question, "did u get it from stillen direct?" (the front lip, that is). i would like to know, also.
> 
> you car looks really nice,man. smooth. (now you make me want to vacuum all those crumbs off my seats, dammit. = ) ). *


that stillen lip fits sentras also... with the 98 style bumper (same on the 95-97 200sx's). ive also seem them custom fitted on the 95-97 sentra bumpers and the 98 200sx and 99 sentra bumper but they ARE intended for the 95-97 200sx and 98 sentra's.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

^^^Really? I Emailed Stillen personally to find out whether the lip fits on the 98 200sx and their responce was NO, only 95-97.
Where have you seen the lip installed on the 98 200sx/sentra bumpers? I would really like to see that and would like to know how they customed it to fit.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

98 200sx and 99 sentra have the curvey bumper, this lip is intended for a 95-97 200sx and a 98 sentra. they do fit the other ones tho, since they are urathane they have to be bent to fit tho. -James


----------

